# Senior Oso in Baldwin Park, CA shelter



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

Is it possible you can help this poor old guy?

Joann 
San Diego


***
A4616540
My name is Oso. I am a 12 yr old male black/brown German Shepherd. My owner left me here on August 7.

Baldwin Park shelter Open for Adoptions 7 days a Week 4275 Elton Street, Baldwin Park, California 91706 Phone 626 430 2378 Hours: Monday - Thursday 12 - 7 Friday - Sunday 10 - 5
***


----------

